# [HARD] Error con grabadora de DVD

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tengo varios problemas con K3b, y utilizando ahora hdparm me da un error que creo pueda ser un problema

Pongo copia de la info.

```

Tuxito pablo # hdparm -I /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange

```

```

Tuxito pablo # hdparm -I /dev/dvd

/dev/dvd:

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange

```

```

Tuxito pablo # hdparm -X mdma2 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting xfermode to 34 (multiword DMA mode2)

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setxfermode) failed: Invalid exchange

```

```

Tuxito pablo # hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid exchange

 IO_support    =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq     =  1 (on)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

Invalid Exchange, no se con que tendra que ver, ya cambie el cable por nuevos varias veces e incluso la grabadora por otras, no nuevas pero fui haciendo esa prueba. 

Cualquier idea me ayudara, gracias de antemano.

----------

## pelelademadera

fijate que dice dmesg, a veces tira algun dato importante a simple vista

----------

